# Lazio, Felipe Anderson vicino al rinnovo



## Louis Gara (18 Marzo 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio, la stella della Lazio Felipe Anderson sarebbe molto vicina al rinnovo col club.
Il brasiliano, che ha attualmente un contratto da 0,7 milioni netti annui fino al 2018, sarebbe pronto a firmare un contratto da 1,5 milioni di euro netti l'anno, più eventuali bonus, fino al 2019.


----------



## O Animal (18 Marzo 2015)

Muntari 2.800.000
Essien 3.000.000
El Shaarawy 2.400.000
Pazzini 2.700.000


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Muntari 2.800.000
> Essien 3.000.000
> El Shaarawy 2.400.000
> Pazzini 2.700.000



ho pensato alla stessa cosa  i rinnovi di felipe anderson e di elsha sono figli di exploit inaspettati , solo che il nostro carissimo antennista quando si tratta di rinnovi tira fuori sempre cifre pazzesche . Poi c'è ancora qualcuno che sostiene che non ci sono soldi e che galliani non ha colpe


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Muntari 2.800.000
> Essien 3.000.000
> El Shaarawy 2.400.000
> Pazzini 2.700.000


Pazzesco!
Una gestione scellerata!


----------



## walter 22 (18 Marzo 2015)

Ricordo quando su questo forum parlavate di questo ragazzo come di un gran bel talento in prospettiva, forse sarebbe il caso di invitare galliani a leggere la sezione calciomercato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Marzo 2015)

Solo un gruppo di ritardati può prendere a 0 "calciatori" che in 4-5-6 anni paghi il triplo di questi possibili fenomeni


----------



## Djici (18 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Poi c'è ancora qualcuno che sostiene che non ci sono soldi e che galliani non ha colpe



Da noi pure il terzo portiere ha uno stipendio piu alto di lui... pure quelli che arrivano dalla primavera...


----------



## mr.wolf (18 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Muntari 2.800.000
> Essien 3.000.000
> El Shaarawy 2.400.000
> Pazzini 2.700.000


quanti soldi buttati e mancano Mexes,Matri,Torres...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la stella della Lazio Felipe Anderson sarebbe molto vicina al rinnovo col club.
> Il brasiliano, che ha attualmente un contratto da 0,7 milioni netti annui fino al 2018, sarebbe pronto a firmare un contratto da 1,5 milioni di euro netti l'anno, più eventuali bonus, fino al 2019.



Complimenti a loro che fanno contratti sensati, noi per sconosciuti come minimo gli diamo 1,5 ad essere ottimisti.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Muntari 2.800.000
> Essien 3.000.000
> El Shaarawy 2.400.000
> Pazzini 2.700.000



Regaliamo tanti soldi, indubbiamente. Ma non si possono paragonare gli stipendi che un calciatore può percepire al Milan piuttosto che alla Lazio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Regaliamo tanti soldi, indubbiamente. Ma non si possono paragonare gli stipendi che un calciatore può percepire al Milan piuttosto che alla Lazio.



un conto è pagare i campioni un conto è strapagare le pippe . Firmare un contratto con galliani equivale a vincere al superenalotto . Quando flamini disse a wenger che il milan gli offriva 4,5 mil l'allenatore disse quella è la porta e tanti saluti . Il solo fatto di avere i soldi non vuol dire che bisogna spenderli ad minkiam


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> un conto è pagare i campioni un conto è strapagare le pippe . Firmare un contratto con galliani equivale a vincere al superenalotto . Quando flamini disse a wenger che il milan gli offriva 4,5 mil l'allenatore disse quella è la porta e tanti saluti . Il solo fatto di avere i soldi non vuol dire che bisogna spenderli ad minkiam



Ripeto, ne spendiamo tanti male, non lo metto in dubbio. 

Dico solo che è normale che se tu Felipe Anderson vai al Milan, Inter o Juventus parti con un ingaggio da 1 mln di euro, mentre se vai alla Lazio parti con 300 mila euro. I successivi eventuali ritocchi di contratto per logica sono proporzionalmente più alti. Questa è realtà dei fatti, ne più ne meno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ripeto, ne spendiamo tanti male, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Dico solo che è normale che se tu Felipe Anderson vai al Milan, Inter o Juventus parti con un ingaggio da 1 mln di euro, mentre se vai alla Lazio parti con 300 mila euro. I successivi eventuali ritocchi di contratto per logica sono proporzionalmente più alti. Questa è realtà dei fatti, ne più ne meno.



che gli stipendi al milan debbano essere superiori a quelli della lazio non lo metto in dubbio ma bisogna darli con criterio altrimenti si vengono a creare precedenti in negativo , se il terzo portiere percepisce 1 mil netto il primo portiere giustamente ne chiede minimo il triplo , se pippa pazzini percepisce 2,7 mil i procuratori di matri e di destro chiederanno lo stesso trattamento , se a muntari gli concedi un rinnovo quasi a 3 mil , raiola di chiederà pure lui 3 mil per il rinnovo di abate , ecc


----------



## The Ripper (18 Marzo 2015)

Solo quel ritardato mentale di fester può fare contratti del cavolo ai bidoni
e solo lui è in grado di non prendere Felipe Anderson dopo che lo stesso giocatore aveva dichiarato che andare al Milan sarebbe stato un sogno.


----------



## O Animal (19 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Regaliamo tanti soldi, indubbiamente. Ma non si possono paragonare gli stipendi che un calciatore può percepire al Milan piuttosto che alla Lazio.



In linea a di principio hai ragione.. Però il milan non è più il Milan.. Dalle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago l'imprimatur della proprietà era abbassare il monte ingaggi per una migliore gestione finanziaria (modello "Lotito").

Peccato che il geometra abbia continuato a strastipendiare chiunque.. Se dalla mia lista togliamo Pazzini (che quello stipendio scellerato lo prendeva già all'inter) tutti gli altri sono stipendi che a quei giocatori nessun club europeo avrebbe dato.. E credo nemmeno in Russia o nella MLS.

Dare a gente come Agazzi 1 milione di euro netti a mio parere sottende ad una rete di procuratori e amici che grazie alla fiducia che il geometra vanta dalla proprietà permettono un costante svuotamento delle casse rossonere verso chissà quali lidi.. Non mi sorprenderei se un giorno trovassero un conto intestato alla cuoca brasiliana del geometra con svariate decine di milioni di euro.

Se così non fosse non capirei proprio certe cifre..


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In linea a di principio hai ragione.. Però il milan non è più il Milan.. Dalle cessioni di Ibra e Thiago l'imprimatur della proprietà era abbassare il monte ingaggi per una migliore gestione finanziaria (modello "Lotito").
> 
> Peccato che il geometra abbia continuato a strastipendiare chiunque.. Se dalla mia lista togliamo Pazzini (che quello stipendio scellerato lo prendeva già all'inter) tutti gli altri sono stipendi che a quei giocatori nessun club europeo avrebbe dato.. E credo nemmeno in Russia o nella MLS.
> 
> ...



Sisi ma sono d'accordo che per molta gente si paga davvero troppo. In questo si deve cambiare, resta di base comunque il concetto che quando tratti calciatori non gli puoi dare gli stipendi della Lazio, è il fatturato di una squadra di fatto ad incidere nelle trattative sull'ingaggio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Muntari 2.800.000
> Essien 3.000.000
> El Shaarawy 2.400.000
> Pazzini 2.700.000



Mamma mia, incredibile.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi ma sono d'accordo che per molta gente si paga davvero troppo. In questo si deve cambiare, resta di base comunque il concetto che quando tratti calciatori non gli puoi dare gli stipendi della Lazio, è il fatturato di una squadra di fatto ad incidere nelle trattative sull'ingaggio.



Esatto, ma questo concetto sfugge ai più. I soldi non vanno sperperati ovviamente, e noi purtroppo con più di un giocatore lo facciamo, ma se mettiamo su una bilancia la manica larga di Galliani e il +50% che mediamente un calciatore ti chiede se viene al Milan, probabilmente la bilancia segnerebbe una perfetta parità.

Quindi in sostanza un Felipe Anderson che alla Lazio chiede 1,5M + bonus, al Milan chiederebbe 2,2M + bonus che con Galliani potrebbero trasformarsi in 2,5M + bonus.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma questo concetto sfugge ai più. I soldi non vanno sperperati ovviamente, e noi purtroppo con più di un giocatore lo facciamo, ma se mettiamo su una bilancia la manica larga di Galliani e il +50% che mediamente un calciatore ti chiede se viene al Milan, probabilmente la bilancia segnerebbe una perfetta parità.
> 
> Quindi in sostanza un Felipe Anderson che alla Lazio chiede 1,5M + bonus, al Milan chiederebbe 2,2M + bonus che con Galliani potrebbero trasformarsi in 2,5M + bonus.



se facciamo un paragone tra il rinnovo di felipe anderson e quello del faraone vediamo che il brasiliano è passato da 0.7 a 1.5 mil quindi più che raddoppiato l'ingaggio , per elsha si inizio da 600 ma subito dopo si passo a 800 , poi dopo i 6 mesi straordinari galliani gli fece firmare un contratto da 2.5 mil , cioè piu del triplo del contratto precedente  la logica avrebbe imposto un raddoppio dell'ingaggio o poco superiore , quindi da 800 si poteva passare benissimo a 1,8 o al max a 2 mil , mentre galliani nella sua follia ha pensato di triplicare lo stipendio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se facciamo un paragone tra il rinnovo di felipe anderson e quello del faraone vediamo che il brasiliano è passato da 0.7 a 1.5 mil quindi più che raddoppiato l'ingaggio , per elsha si inizio da 600 ma subito dopo si passo a 800 , poi dopo i 6 mesi straordinari galliani *gli fece firmare un contratto da 2.5 mil* , cioè piu del triplo del contratto precedente  la logica avrebbe imposto un raddoppio dell'ingaggio o poco superiore , quindi da 800 si poteva passare benissimo a 1,8 o al max a 2 mil , mentre galliani nella sua follia ha pensato di triplicare lo stipendio





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma questo concetto sfugge ai più. I soldi non vanno sperperati ovviamente, e noi purtroppo con più di un giocatore lo facciamo, ma se mettiamo su una bilancia la manica larga di Galliani e il +50% che mediamente un calciatore ti chiede se viene al Milan, probabilmente la bilancia segnerebbe una perfetta parità.
> 
> *Quindi in sostanza un Felipe Anderson che alla Lazio chiede 1,5M + bonus, al Milan chiederebbe 2,2M + bonus che con Galliani potrebbero trasformarsi in 2,5M + bonus.*



Ho fatto lo stesso esempio. Ma com'è stato spiegato Galliani in questi sprechi incide al 50%. Quindi se come dici da 1,8-2 passi a 2,5 (quindi +0,5), a mio modo di vedere l'aumento netto va diviso a metà (+0,25) tra il fatto di giocare nel Milan e la famigerata manica larga di Galliani. Considerata quindi la risibilità del caso El Shaarawy, gli sprechi più clamorosi per me sono ben altri: vedi Mexes, Pazzini, Essien, Muntari e Montolivo su tutti.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho fatto lo stesso esempio. Ma com'è stato spiegato Galliani in questi sprechi incide al 50%. Quindi se come dici da 1,8-2 passi a 2,5 (quindi +0,5), a mio modo di vedere l'aumento netto va diviso a metà (+0,25) tra il fatto di giocare nel Milan e la famigerata manica larga di Galliani. Considerata quindi la risibilità del caso El Shaarawy, gli sprechi più clamorosi per me sono ben altri:* vedi Mexes, Pazzini, Essien, Muntari e Montolivo su tutti.*



Ma allora qui salta in ballo un discorso ancora diverso: i parametri zero chiedono ingaggi più alti proprio perchè ti offrono il loro cartellino, il risparmio nell'acquistarlo dev'esser in parte dato al calciatore stesso.

Tranne Pazzini (li si potrebbe aprire un'altra parentesi per via dello scambio in cui dovevi scaricare Cassano a tutti i costi) gli altri sono tutti arrivati a parametro zero.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma allora qui salta in ballo un discorso ancora diverso: i parametri zero chiedono ingaggi più alti proprio perchè ti offrono il loro cartellino, il risparmio nell'acquistarlo dev'esser in parte dato al calciatore stesso.
> 
> Tranne Pazzini (li si potrebbe aprire un'altra parentesi per via dello scambio in cui dovevi scaricare Cassano a tutti i costi) gli altri sono tutti arrivati a parametro zero.



Si, quella è una terza variabile collegata all'aumento degli ingaggi da parte nostra. Parametri zero (quando arrivano come tali), la maglia del Milan e la manica larga di Galliani.


----------



## O Animal (20 Marzo 2015)

El Shaarawy credo sia stato avvelenato da quei soldi ma questo discorso meglio lasciarlo perdere.. anche se il caso di Felipe Anderson è proprio l'emblema della differenza tra una buona gestione di un ragazzo rispetto ad una pessima...

Una segretaria, o un manager, in una società che fattura 50 milioni di euro prendono la metà di quelli che lavorano in una società che fattura 200 milioni di euro?

Vabbe' che il calcio fa sempre storia a se ma gli errori di Galliani sono MACROSCOPICI...

Capirei ribaltare il discorso del fatturato su un giocatore come Ibra, esattamente come per un top manager d'azienda.. ma su gentaglia come Muntari, che non appena andrà via dal Milan difficilmente troverà una squadra che gli darà 1 milione di euro, secondo me non ha nessun senso... Così come Agazzi e tantissimi altri bidoni strapagati...

Mi chiedo veramente che patto col diavolo abbia fatto quel geometra...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ho fatto lo stesso esempio. Ma com'è stato spiegato Galliani in questi sprechi incide al 50%. Quindi se come dici da 1,8-2 passi a 2,5 (quindi +0,5), a mio modo di vedere l'aumento netto va diviso a metà (+0,25) tra il fatto di giocare nel Milan e la famigerata manica larga di Galliani. Considerata quindi la risibilità del caso El Shaarawy, gli sprechi più clamorosi per me sono ben altri: vedi Mexes, Pazzini, Essien, Muntari e Montolivo su tutti.



piccoli sprechi che sommati ai grossi sprechi che hai citato ci portano in questa situazione in cui non abbiamo i famossissimi due mil in più per pogba


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy credo sia stato avvelenato da quei soldi ma questo discorso meglio lasciarlo perdere.. anche se il caso di Felipe Anderson è proprio l'emblema della differenza tra una buona gestione di un ragazzo rispetto ad una pessima...
> 
> Una segretaria, o un manager, in una società che fattura 50 milioni di euro prendono la metà di quelli che lavorano in una società che fattura 200 milioni di euro?
> 
> ...



quello che sostengo sempre quando mi sento dire al milan gli stipendi sono più alti perche fattura di più o lo stipendio è piu alto perche è venuto a parametro zero . Bisogna porsi la domanda : c'è una squadra disposta a dare lo stipendio che diamo noi al giocatore x ? la risposta nel 99 % dei casi è no , quindi significa che si sta strapagando una pippa . L'esempio di flamini e wenger è emblematico , l'arsenal pur avendo i soldi non riteneva giusto rinnovare a 4.5 mil ad un mediano . Quello che chiedo è una gestione sensata degli stipendi a prescindere se sono parametri zero o se al milan di default bisogna guadagnare di piu


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy credo sia stato avvelenato da quei soldi ma questo discorso meglio lasciarlo perdere.. anche se il caso di Felipe Anderson è proprio l'emblema della differenza tra una buona gestione di un ragazzo rispetto ad una pessima...
> 
> Una segretaria, o un manager, in una società che fattura 50 milioni di euro prendono la metà di quelli che lavorano in una società che fattura 200 milioni di euro?
> 
> ...



Ricapitolando le variabili sono molte. Se tu sei il Milan e fatturi 3-4 volte un'altra squadra è normalissimo dover pagare di più un calciatore, se poi questo calciatore è a parametro zero lo paghi ancora di più per ovvi motivi. Noi viviamo di quest'ultimi, fatturiamo tantissimo, poi mettici Galliani che spesso è largo di manica (chissà che intrallazzi con svariati procuratori) ed il gioco è fatto. 

Ad ogni modo abbiamo preso un giro parecchio largo andando off topic.

AF7 si stramerita il rinnovo, sta facendo una grande stagione, vedremo se il prossimo anno saprà confermarsi ed il difficile nel mondo del calcio è proprio quello.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2015)

La Lazio ha avuto grande pazienza, lo ha aspettato e adesso ne raccoglie i frutti. L'anno scorso era stato complessivamente deludente, le aspettative su di lui erano alte (ne parlavamo qui come possibile acquisto per il nostro Milan) e non le aveva del tutto ripagate.

Pioli quest'anno ne ha gestito bene l'inserimento, graduale, poi l'infortunio a Candreva ha accelerato il processo e già a novembre si poteva considerare un titolarissimo.

La Lazio ora deve trovare il mondo di far coesistere al meglio Candreva e Anderson, fare in modo che l'uno migliori l'altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Marzo 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha avuto grande pazienza, lo ha aspettato e adesso ne raccoglie i frutti. L'anno scorso era stato complessivamente deludente, le aspettative su di lui erano alte (ne parlavamo qui come possibile acquisto per il nostro Milan) e non le aveva del tutto ripagate.
> 
> Pioli quest'anno ne ha gestito bene l'inserimento, graduale, poi l'infortunio a Candreva ha accelerato il processo e già a novembre si poteva considerare un titolarissimo.
> 
> La Lazio ora deve trovare il mondo di far coesistere al meglio Candreva e Anderson, fare in modo che l'uno migliori l'altro.


Da noi anche la gestione dei giocatori è pessima. Alla Lazio, come dici tu, Anderson l'anno scorso è stato deludente, ma l'hanno gestito bene. Da noi invece un talento giovane si perde sempre. Basti pensare a De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy, diventati autentici ectoplasmi circondati da un mare di mediocrità. Niang, che non è un fenomeno, catapultato in un'altra realtà si è trasformato, mentre da noi invece era considerato un cancro da estirpare quanto prima. L'ambiente di Milanello ormai è diventato tossico e malsano per chiunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Regaliamo tanti soldi, indubbiamente. Ma non si possono paragonare gli stipendi che un calciatore può percepire al Milan piuttosto che alla Lazio.


In effetti nemmeno la stessa rosa del Milan si può paragonare al Milan.


----------

